# Learning to extract information from Sybase SQL



## farid (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey guys!  I started to work for a restaurant that works with Micros POS system. I have basic skills on programming and I would like to learn how to extract information from DB tables to excel.

Do you guys know where can I learn to do that??

Thanks a lot for the help!!!


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jul 2, 2012)

In MySQL you can select into outfile. No clue about Sybase though.

Do you have any CLI or ODBC link?

Edit: Quick google:http://www.sybase.com/products/databasemanagement/sqlanywhere


----------



## farid (Jul 2, 2012)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> In MySQL you can select into outfile. No clue about Sybase though.
> 
> Do you have any CLI or ODBC link?
> 
> Edit: Quick google:http://www.sybase.com/products/databasemanagement/sqlanywhere



Heya! Thanks for your answer! I do not have a CLI or ODBC link.. I've never worked with tables or DB before! But I would really like to learn how to do this. Does SQL Anywhere might solve those needs?


----------

